# needing all in one printer



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My Canon multipass has decided to take a cr*p and needs replacing. Research on the Canon says my problem is a design flaw. I need recommendations on either a HP or an Epsom all in one printer. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are you limiting your choices to Epson and HP? You're missing out on some good high quality, cheap priced all-in-ones,by only wating those two brands. I have a lexmark 2300 series all-in-one, that was only 30 bucks at wally world, and uses hardly any ink at all. I use it for printing all kinds of photos. Ink cartridges are 22 bucks apiece. (which isn't bad for how long they last.) They only make color cartridges for this model Lexmark, so it isn't a good choice if you are just wanting to print text. It is great for photos tho.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I went to a Canon all-in-one when my Epson gave up the ghost. I have heard a lot of complaints about Epson (they even have some recalls) and Lexmark. I would buy another Canon based on my experiences with this first one but I have also heard some good things from people with HP.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Go with HP. Epson has fumbled the ball.

RF


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We have an HP printer5510 all in one -about 4 years now. We love it. Fax/copy/scan/print. The cartridges are readily available and we haven't had a bit of trouble with it. Knock on wood quickly. I use it every day.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

H-P, after all that is how H-P as a company got its start was in printers.~


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Dont forget brothers for you all in one needs. Lexmark I found to be very expensive to feed ink.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

My friends HP has better color than my Canon.Quieter too.It isnt an all in one though.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I have been happy with my HP and my Epson, but I must say that HP seems to be increasingly making the software install difficult and lengthy. I generally recommend against Lexmark, as they in the past implemented a method to keep third parties from making ink cartridges for their machines. Don't know if it is still that way now, but I refuse to buy from them. I know that for my Epson, I can get cheap third party ink cartridges, and they work very well.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Just found this. May as well take epson off my list now.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...inst-aftermarket-cartridge-manufacturers.html


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't understand why everyone wants to buy third party ink cartridges. They are usually cheaper, but are poor in printing quality. Personally, I prefer to buy my ink cartridges direct from the manufacturer's, website, as they usually have a 'discount store' with quality ink that is on sale.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, Canon and HP make some of the better printers out there.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I have an HP on order.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

14yearpcmaker said:


> I don't understand why everyone wants to buy third party ink cartridges. They are usually cheaper, but are poor in printing quality. Personally, I prefer to buy my ink cartridges direct from the manufacturer's, website, as they usually have a 'discount store' with quality ink that is on sale.


I purchase my third party ink at a fraction of the cost of OEM, and only one out of about 40 have had any problem. It was so cheap, I just threw it away and put in another one. Even throwing one away, I am still many dollars ahead. It is a known fact that most printer manufacturers make more money on the ink than on the printer.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

When I first bought my Canon I used Canon ink. Then I tried generic cartridges and they only lasted about 1/4 as long under similar usage. I also had one which had the wrong ink in the cartridge. I have gone back to Canon (about $2-3 more per cartridge) and have had no further problems.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------

